# Rice Lake Ontario



## davycrockett

Was wondering if anyone else has fished Rice Lk. I've been going there since I was old enough to walk (30+ yrs). However, over the last several years the quality of fishing has gone downhill. Heck, I haven't caught a walleye in 2 years and the crappie seem few and far in between. The panfishing is fair (bluegill and perch) We've been going up the week before bass season for a while so I haven't been targeting bass. I'm not sure if we'll go up this year. Anyone else have any luck?
Dave


----------



## redearhunter

My first post  My uncle and gradmother have fished Rice Lake for lots of years, mostly for pan fish. They always had great success there. They are both gone now, so can't give you any latest reports. Sure nice to see someone else enjoyed the lake besides them. Thanks for the memories of relatives, made my day


----------



## bkr43050

Dave,

I am not sure who but I remember at least one guy on here who has said they go up every year. Hopefully he will jump in. I think it may be Dandi.

I have heard similar comments from a lot of guys on here and on an Ontario forum as well so I think you are not alone. I think what many have blamed part of the problem on is increased fishing pressure. I have always heard that that lake gets a ton of people over a season. I also heard something about walleye having problems spawning because of a drawdown or something. Of course I have no idea if it is true but it just sticks in my head.

I don't kow if you ever have checked this Ontario Fishing site out or not. There is a forum on there, the link is about halfway down the page I believe. I check the site out every year before making my Canada trip just to see what is going on. There always seems to be some talk about Rice Lake on there. I would suggest going on and asking those guys. It is a pretty good site, just not as good as this one.


----------



## ohiojmj

I'd say any lake that close to Toronto is highly pressured. I sed to go to Jack's Lake as a kid. There was nothing in that area. Now they are selling lakefront condo's. Find a lake with only one fish camp. It might be worth the extra couple hours of driving to wear your arms out on pike and have a chance at some pesty walleyes.


----------



## bkr43050

ohiojmj said:


> I'd say any lake that close to Toronto is highly pressured. I sed to go to Jack's Lake as a kid. There was nothing in that area. Now they are selling lakefront condo's. Find a lake with only one fish camp. It might be worth the extra couple hours of driving to wear your arms out on pike and have a chance at some pesty walleyes.


 I agree! Good advice.


----------



## zpyles_00

I Have Fished Rice Lake Twice And If I Could Get Away With It, I Would Go Every Year. Now 2000 Was The Last Trip That I Had Made As A Graduation Present From My Father. In 6 Days Of Fishing We Boated 91 Bass ( Largemouth & Smallmouth ) Smallest Being 3.5lbs, Some 30 Or 40 Walleye In 4 Attempts, And Literally Coolers Full Of Panfish, 500+ Easy. Both Times I Have Went The Nubers Were Fanominal. Cant Say Ive Ever Caught A Crappie On Rice Though ? Also Have Caught Alot Of Catfish While Walleye Fishing Too. Was Planning A Trip This Year But As Every Other Year, Something Has Come Up, My Fiance And I Are Expecting Out First Child In August So I Am Forced To Keep A Tab On The Financials This Year Lol Always Something !


----------



## AEFISHING

The secret to catching crappie on Rice Lake is to fish at night with a bright light to attract the baitfish. You will hammer them.


----------



## davycrockett

I,ve researched some of the theories of the walleye decline on the net and I keep hearing the same thing.One is the drawdown like you mentioned BKR 43050. Another theory is that the walleye fry ( the few that survive) are being preyed upon by the crappie. Another is Zebra Mussels. Whatever, it doesn't seem like much is being done about it . When I talked to the camp owner last year, he was quick to change the subject. As far as the poor crappie fishing, I'd say there is a connection with the walleye. Zpyles, you had that great of a week panfishing and didn't catch a single crappie? Are you sure you were fishing Rice?   Where did you stay and what time of year was it? We stay at Sandercock's south of White Is. We ejoyed fantastic crappie fishing up until 2 years ago. A group of guys from around Gr. Lake St. Mary's were there the same week as us for four yrs. straight. They commented on the awsome crappie fishing.(This coming from guys who fish one of the best crappie lakes in Ohio!) They haven't been back in several years. If things don't improve we may find another fishin' hole  

Dave


----------



## zpyles_00

Yea it was Rice DaveyC. We always stayed at Adventure Bay an we fished all over, but for the life of me I cannot ever recall catchin a crappie on that lake. Sounds like the lake is slippin.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I will not go back to Rice again. We go up there every year for eyes. We quit going last year. In our last three trips we have not caught an eye. In over 20 days of fishing not one eye. Of course if you are after gills you can catch them all day about anywhere. The bass fishing is ok, not worth driving that far, better local lakes around here. The lodge owners are starting to be a holes. If you rent a boat there, be careful they like to switch the props at night with a damaged one and then say you damaged it and charge you for it.


----------



## Bassy

We went 4 yrs in a row 1997-2000 the 3rd week in June each year. We stayed at Curtis Point, the first year we did rather well on walleyes, perch and bluegills. In 99 we found some excellent crappie fishing behind one of the islands closest to the sunken rail road. We just decided to stop going because of the cost. Plus we only live 1 hour from Lake Erie and we go on the headboats and catch walleye. I miss going because it is a nice lake to fish. We would fish the weed edge using crawler harness right at sunrise to catch walleye, had pretty good sucess with it. but its not like Lake Erie.
Take care,
Bassy


----------



## DANDI

Here I am. Yes I have been fishing Rice for the last 10 years or so. Chet and I was going the last of July. The bass and walleye were ok. Maybe 10 a day. Pan fishing has been going down hill fast. You can get all you want but they are getting smaller and smaller. The last two years we started to go in late Sept. for the smallies. Bad idea. I have meet some locals there last year. They said that the fishing is going down hill very fast. There are two main reasons. The first is that the comurant population has gone from 100 to over 5000 in the last 2 years. They eat alot of fish each day. The second and probably the biggest is the local Indians have been gill netting the lake. Especially during the river run spawning time of the walleye. Last year was my last for Rice for awhile. Chet and I found another lake last year that we are going to give a shot. We drove there last year on Thurs and Fri. Boated 50 smallies each day. Most were in the 10 -14 inch range.
There are several good lakes close to Rice and are cheaper. We are staying in a place that will cost us $600 canadian for the week. Most places on Rice go for 700-750. Plus the lake we are going to is much smaller. I will be able to fish most of the week on one tank of gas. Rice, I burn 3 tanks in a week. And with a 26gal tank that adds up quickly.
If I were you, I would look at Pigion, Upper Buckhorn (were I am going) Crowe. If you do go to Rice and the fishing sucks (it will) then don't be afraid to put the boat on the trailer mid week and venture out to some new water. Most resort owners will let you put your boat in the water for $10. Buy a map from them of the lake and ask them to show you there place. You might just find something really good.


----------



## eyeangler1

I used to fish Rice in the 70's and 80's but haven't been there since. They kept raisin' the price of a license but never raised the limit you could bring home. It got me angry so I stopped going to Canada... period. Fish Lake Erie in my backyard almost exclusively. I talked to a friend who went up to Rice in the mid 90's and he told me that the rice weed is all but eliminated. He fished around the campground (Serpant (sp?) Mounds). (Fishin' was horrible).
Is this true today? Is the rice weed gone? Used to get lotsa bass and bluegills. Walleyes on yellow "Benos".
Also, word in the newspaperpaper is that you may need a passport to get back into the states in the near future. That's another $100+ bucks outa your pocket!


----------



## fishholio

I used to go to rice lake a couple times a year but when i got divorced i stopped going as often (exs family own a cottage ) but i will say this where i stayed by elmhurst resort was the best small mouth bass area ive ever fished period many a time we would catch monster smallies 5pounds and up sometimes 10 or so big hawgs as well as numerous smaller ones .Ive fished all over canada and the us the samllies there are awesome we also used to fish the large weed beds for largemouth hook em up all season long in the deep weeds using a cane pole and a jig as far as walleyes hardly any lately like someone noted the indians net them so heavely they are depleting the stocks if you go try the dawbing in the weeds its real productive for large mouth even caught a 29 inch walleye once on accident


----------



## bkr43050

eyeangler1 said:


> They kept raisin' the price of a license but never raised the limit you could bring home. It got me angry so I stopped going to Canada... period. ...
> Also, word in the newspaperpaper is that you may need a passport to get back into the states in the near future. That's another $100+ bucks outa your pocket!


 I go to Canada every summer and since I don't try filling the freezer I simply buy the one week conservation license which is basically about half the bag limit as the full license. That license only costs me near $20 US money. I don't think you are going to beat that in many US states for non-resident licenses. And since I have family with a cottage up there that is pretty much my whole expense so the trip is pretty inexpensive for me.

The passport deal is a whole other thing and that one really bums me. Having a family of 5 I will need to fork out over $450 for the passports. There is no way they will have that much money in creating the passports. They are simply using that as a money maker. "They" refers to our good ole Uncle Sam.


----------



## eyeangler1

Thanks Brian. I'll look into that the next time I consider going north.
Bill


----------



## joe01

You haft to pay the golden goose Who lays the golden. I have no problem with the passport.


----------



## Master Angler

notice everyone blamed everyone else but themselves...almost to a tee everyone I have ever talked to about Rice Lake treated it as a meat factory...as the "better" species crashed even the bluegills got ruined...you can't have hundreds of tourists a year "filling the freezer" for yrs w/o eventual repercussions....


----------



## DANDI

Master
I meet some of the locals last year for a get together. There is a web site dedicated to Rice. ricelaketoday.ca I think is the web. There are several locals that post. The last few years the pressure on Rice is down over 50% from the late 90's to early 2000. Yes there still is pressure but not like in the 80's and early 90's. Even the locals and the MNR is blaming the fishing on the comarants. This year the MNR will be doing something about them. They have even given the locals permission to start chasing them away. They have managed to kill two unihabited Islands.
As far as the Indians netting. This is a FACT. I have personally seen this. They set there nets at dark and run them before daylight. They set them in the river mouths during the walleye run. There have been reports of this happening and the Ice just got off the lake on the 14th of April. 
Yes fishing pressure has something to do with it. But, that fishery has susstained a large population of fish even during the late 80's and early 90's when you had to make reservations in Jan. If you waited until Feb you could not find a place.
For those of you that would like a place send me a PM. The cabin I used to stay at is owned buy a guy here in Columbus. It has two bedrooms, a loft and a pull out. It will sleep 4 very nicely. Full kitchen, bath, docking for 3 boats plus it comes with a 14 foot john boat. You need to take your own motor. Very nice fish cleaning and boat house to store your gear in the evenings.


----------



## bkr43050

From what I understand, it is perfectly legal for the natives to gill net for their own personal (within their native community) consumption. I am not sure if there are any restrictions seasonal pertaining to spawn, etc. I have read where the native netting is a hot issue in many areas of Ontario. I have seen many complaints about it on Lake Nippissing. I have also heard that there have been several complaints that these natives are selling their catch to make money and thus violating the intentions of the government. Many of us are familiar enough with the netting process to understand the risks in harvesting fish this way. Gill nets are not selective and thus they kill many undesired species and sizes which can really have a negative effect on any fishery.

I have not read any of the new MNR regs on the cormorants yet. I am anxious to hear how they are planning to address the problem. Dandi, you mentioned that they have given permission to chase them away. I hope that is not all that they will do because that will do absolutely no good.

If they attribute such a large portion of the decline in the Rice Lake fishery to cormorants then wouldn't they have the same impact on all bodies of water they inhabit? I know I have read plenty about their impact on Lake Erie but I have not gotten the impression that they have decimated the fishery. Are we to expect this strong of an impact on Erie over time? Or is Erie too large with not enough dwelling area for them to dominate the lake? I have none of these answers but as you can see it raises a lot of questions.


----------



## DANDI

Yes the Indians are allowed to net for there own use. However they are selling them, They clame that they need the money from the selling of fish to sustain other needs, boats, nets, clothes, cars. They also take more than their limit of waterfowl during the season. I saw this in Sept. this year.
The cause of the increase of comarants on the lake is due to the MNR oiling eggs and chasing the birds from some Island in lake Onterio that is just soth of Rice. The birds are moving to the next best place, Rice. The MNR is suppose to oil the eggs on a few of the Islands and the locals that have places on the Islands will be able to use air cannons or popane cannons to chase them away. However this will only move them to other Islands. We will just have to wait and see what happens. I will upadate when I here from the locals.
I will be heading up to Upper Buckhorn in Sept, for a week. Long time to wait.


----------



## bkr43050

We are headed to Ontario this summer too but not until July. As you said that is quite a ways off. Hopefully I can get some practice in here over the next couple of months.


----------



## Lucky7fishing

A group of my buddys and I have been visiting Rice Lake since 87 and continue to look forward to the trip. We arrive the third week of June and stay for one week. Our 2004 trip was a good one for perch; crappie :F and wed caught enough bluegill to satisfy many back yard fish frys. Well keep pan fish only if over 7 in length  crappie are 10 We wont fish in the boat packs  I hate that and Ive notice less boats the passed few years. Well catch bass while pan fishing and have fun with them take a picture if they have some size and let them all go. I caught a 5 3oz largemouth :B last year and we had over 100 bass with out trying. As far as walleye fishing when the waves start kicking up and everyone else gets off the lake we start our drift fishing using the old standard rigs. Well catch 3-5 and go in to play cards. For us fishing is only as good as the guys you go with and weve always had great luck with that!  

We have always been treated very well at Rice Lake!!


----------



## jimmer

Just thought I would wade into the Rice Lake Debate.  I'm new to this site, but I live in the Kawarthas and would like to give my thoughts here.
The panfishing was fantastic in the 90's, many locals started to fish for panfish, which they never did in the past and a huge number of people from Toronto started to commute to Rice Lake. 
You would be amazed if you were ever out on Rice Lake at night in the fall. It would look like a little city with every boat filling their buckets. So the change was that locals were catching on to the joy of panfishing and Toronto residents discovered the meat opportunity.
Some concerned locals, along with the MNR formed a focus group to discuss the declining numbers of panfish and if there was a need for limits (liberal ones at that). Well after numerus meetings and battles with a few Rice Lake resort owners, nothing was done. I think we are now seeing the result of a lack of action.
I live on Pigeon Lake and the same issues are starting to show up there. Smaller panfish and declining numbers. I doubt anything will be done by the MNR because as they state there is no biological reason for panfish limits or new regulations on walleye.
Zebra Mussels are having a huge impact in all the Kawarthas, we are seeing the water clear up, which changes the whole weed growth patterns. We will all probably have to start doing much more night fishing if we want to see any success.
The biggest way to bring the fishery back is for everyone to restrict themselves when catching for food.
However, there are still many great fishing opportunities in the Kawarthas that include Muskie, bass, walleye and panfish, just change up your fishing technics to suit the habitat changes. Looking forward to running into some of our friends from OHIO.


----------



## bkr43050

Hey Jimmer!

I am not sure how you found us from way up north but I am glad you did so that we could get some local insight on the situation up there. I have never fished Rice but I know the lake that I fish (Bright Lake near Thessalon) has gotten a lot more pressure over the last 10 years and the fishing is starting to show a little change. I have not noticed any zebra mussels in Bright Lake and hopefully they don't make it there for a while.

You made some good points on the effects of the additional pressure. Hopefully people take care of the great waters that you have up there.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## davycrockett

Welcome, Jimmer.  Thanks for providing some insight on this topic. It's nice to have a point of view coming from a "local". I would have to agree with the meat fishing theory. We have witnessed countless #'s of small fish in general come into the fish house over the years. The Orientals from Toronto are the worst.(No prejudice intended) My dad and myself would be ashamed to filet some of them! We have our own length limits on fish and most people would die if they saw some of them we throw back. The resort owners think that length limits will kill there business,after all their livelyhood depends on the fishermen. When, in fact by fighting the MNR and concerned anglers who know what is best, they are actually destroying the fishery and their business. I do not buy in to the Z. mussel theory for the decline of the numbers. Lake Erie was hit by these pests years ago but the fishing is as good or better than before the invasion. As far as the walleye on Rice are concerned I feel the numbers just aren't there. We have always fished the "triangle" White, Hickory, and Grape for walleye. We also have had luck between the channel and the Indian R. We have come up blank in the last 2 yrs. Any suggestions?  

Dave


----------



## DANDI

Davey
That is wierd. The areas that you mentioned are right were we fish. The cabin that we stay in is just west of the Indian river. We fish it all the time for bass. There are alot of 10-12" bass in there. The best place that I have found for eye's is right off of Sugar. Go to to red bouyie on the south west side of the island just on the edge of the weeds and drift using crawler harnesses and a bottom bouncer in 15 fow. If you are looking for smallies fish the north side of Rack. Fish the point on the north east, weed edge east of the point, and all along the north edge. The north west side of grasshopper is also good. I have found if you put the boat right up against the bank and cast out to deeper water is the best. Watch your line closly due to most of the fish will hit the 3 1/2" watermelon seed tube on 1/4 oz on the fall.

The place we stay is a private cottage next to Anglers Retreat. He has many openings for this year. Very nice place. E-mail me if you want more info.


----------



## jimmer

Dave

I didn't mean that zebra mussels were necessarily causing a decline in walleye numbers. They are changing the way Pigeon Lake (and some other Kawartha Lakes)looks and I know that it effects the walleye fishing. The water is very shallow in the part of the lake I live on and we always had great luck up until July fishing for walleyes. The water is much clearer now, which is causing a bottom weed to choke out the millfoil. The millfoil is where the walleye hid and we were able to target the millfoil beds for them. There aren't many millfoil beds left in my end of the lake, so there isn't much to hold the walleye in the shallow water. Therefore, the fish move through this area a lot quicker and head for deep water. Night fishing proves to be the best after the summer sets in. I caught large numbers of walleyes in a short period of time last year in June (all released), which shows there are still numbers in the Kawarthas, just trickier to catch. I don't fish Rice for walleyes, but most people that I know who fished for walleyes in Rice have moved on to other waters. The MNR has stated that Crappies are having an easier time eating walleye fry due to the clear water caused by zebra mussels. AND by no means am I an expert on any of this. Just stating what I have experienced. However, I think Rice has the best smallmouth bass fishing for the size of lake that it is. That is proven through the weights brought in at bass tourneys. Don't give up on the Kawarthas, we all just need to be careful with these treasures. 
I'm already seeing some overfishing of panfish this year from locals and individuals from the big city.
jimmer


----------



## jimmer

Brian
Thanks for the welcome! I was searching for info on fishing for crappie early in the season and this site appeared. It seems like a great site and I'm sure I'll visit it on a regular basis.
jimmer


----------



## DANDI

Jimmer
I see you are from Pigeon. I will be comming up to Lower Buckhorn in mid Sept. I will be staying at Reach Habour Marina. How is the eye fishing in Lower. I did see a few boats last year fishing for them but did not see any landed. I have also thought about later in the week venturing to other lakes in the area. What is the best lake for pike with-in 60k. I have fished the Crowe river just south of Crowe lake and have done very well on the small pike. Would like to get into some of those 30+" fish. Since we will be at Buckhorn I really don't want to drive 2 hrs to get to Crowe. I have a road map of the area so just name the lake and I will find it on the map. However, I may need to know the location of a boat launch. I will pay to launch. Prefer putting in at Marina's that have a little store to buy a map of the lake and also to talk to a few locals. The people in the Kawartha's are so helpfull and nice. Maybe we could even hook up for a beer and a chat. I have meet some of the locals at Rice and they are so nice.
Thanks for your help
Dan


----------



## Dave_E

Try these:
In the mornings, hit the weedlines between upper and lower folley islands.
In the heat of the day, hit the windy shore of Podashe (sp?) island.
In the evening, try the rocky flats around grasshopper island.

I know, I know, I'll catch some grief for giving up specific spots, but I'll add one more thing, take a big tackle box, and try baits and tactics you wouldn't normally use to fish for walleye.

We've gotten some REALLY nice walleye from Rice.


----------



## Master Angler

So jimmer verified my point that way to much harvest of panfish has ruined the population #'s and size distribution....  too many people treating it as a meat lake..if we can ruin the grand banks we can certainly ruin a "small" inland lake. If people excercised any self restraint there wouldn't be a need for limits and game laws...clearly we aren't capable of it...hence game laws. Typical of resort owners to look at todays $ with no regard to tomorrows...so many great fisheries have been ruined by the attitude.


----------



## jimmer

It is amazing that in this day with so much promotion of catch and release that we have to experience declining numbers of fish. I agree that no lake is immune from what we saw in Grand Banks.
jimmer


----------



## jimmer

Dandi

I usually don't fish lower Buckhorn. Upper Buckhorn is attached to Pigeon, so I fish that lake more often. I have definitely noticed the fall fishing getting more difficult in the last few years, especially in September. So I usually go searching for other opportunities myself. I have better luck closer to the end of the season. I suggested looking for any weed in deeper water and concentrating your efforts there. Minnows will make a huge difference on a pink and white jig if fished late in the evening. I also enjoy fishing for pike whenever I get the chance. Belmont Lake (east of Peterborough around Havelock) is good for both pike and walleye, however, 30 inch fish aren't the norm. That lake is very quiet in the fall. (more cottages than homes) I have caught some over 30", but never over 40" in that lake and usually fish the north end around the islands. Canal Lake is smaller and experiences a lot of pressure, so I wouldn't suggest that lake. Not many other pike lakes within the distance you mention, but if I hear of any I will definitely let you know. There is a great lake north east of Bancroft called Bark Lake that has huge pike, walleye and lake trout. It is a tougher lake to fish because of the depths, but it is wilderness fishing within driving distance. If you are looking for maps of all the lakes in this area, you can look up Adventure Fishing Maps (Jack fishes lower Buckhorn at times) on the internet. His maps show all the launch areas and he is located in Bridgenorth on Chemong Lake.
Let me know when you are confirmed for the area and we can chat for sure.
Jimmer


----------



## DANDI

Jimmer
I am confirmed. I will be arriving the morning of the 17th of Sept. This Belmont lake sounds very interesting. I will have to order a map and check it out.
Last year we had no problem with the smallies on lower. I even lucked into a 24" ski fishing for large with a spinnerbait over the weeds. I know that I still have a long wait but I like to plan early.

Master
Since 911 Rice has been getting less pressure than it did in the 80's and 90's. There was still plenty of fish and lots of nice ones. Why is it always fishing pressure on a lake? I talked to the owner of the cabin on Sun that I used to stay at. He was talking to several of the local resort owners while he was opening up. Final Ice out on the lake was april 15th. Just as soon as the Indians could get on the water they had their nets in. Several of the resort owners witnessed them with many 55 gal. drums full of bass, eyes and gils. They called MNR and were told they could not do anything about it due to the Indians needing to "feed" their familys. They sell what they can in Toronto (eyes, bass) and keep a few gils to eat. 15 days before opening season they were gill netting the lake. This will go on until the lake starts to get full of "meat" fisherman. This usually does not start until late May. Rice is a very large lake compared to Ohio standards. Rice is larger than any lake we have in Ohio (St. Marys) Rice is 2.5 miles wide and at least 20 miles long. St. Marys is 3 miles wide and 8 miles long. Besides the Indians now lets add 5000 comorants into the mix that eat an average of 2.5lbs of fish a day. The way i figure is you are now taking 3 times the number of fish per day out of the lake than you used too. WOW. I know that I am going to do my part and give Rice a few years to "heal" before I go back with my kids.


----------



## Master Angler

Dandi,

I agree that tourist meathunters aren't the only reason for decline. Environmental factors (water levels, comorants, etc.) certainly can have a big impact. In the end though it is usually overharvest by humans...wether tourists or Indians. I just finished a book about the ruination of salmon worldwide...greed and ignorance feeds the slaughter. The other thing that you have seen on Rice that is common in other fisheries is switching target species as each one becomes depleted. I once read about the guy that clubbed the last dodo to death...disgusting example of greed. Rice is a big inland lake but is a raindrop compared to the great lakes or ocean fisheries that have been ruined. FYI- tens of thousands of sturgeon used to run the Huron river in Ohio - and farmers used to slaughter them and use them for field fertilizer. Too many people are willing to buy a bill of goods (accept stocked non-native fish in polluted/ degraded streams) rather than demand habitat restoration and native fish...disgusting really but most people are ignorant of the reality of the situation...prime example is people being happy to catch steelhead from a sewer (Rocky River) - and what is truly amazing is some actually think it is a "world class" fishery.


----------



## DANDI

Lets just hope that the MNR steps in and does something obout it. There are alot of people in the area of Rice that depends on the lake for their means. Not to mention the income for the MNR in the way of licences, bait and tackle taxes, gas, GST tax. Even though you can apply at the border to get most of the taxes back, how many do. I know that I normaly don't, but I will this year.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## jimmer

Dandi and Master Angler
It seems like both of you are well informed on many of the issues of our great sport of fishing. It's great to read all your points of views, I wish more of us thought along those same lines.
Those are some sad stories you provided to us Master! I also heard about the native issue on Rice this spring, I even heard that someone found one net full of dead fish that were actually left to rot.
Dandi: I guess I have to change my public profile so you can e-mail me directly when it gets closer to your vacation and we can plan to get together.
jimmer


----------

